# Multiboot Roms



## T-hug (Apr 16, 2003)

* Nights/PuyoPop/Tennis/Donkey Kong/Ballon/Golf (Independant)*


----------



## CrazySP (Apr 16, 2003)

Wow, Nice! Are all of these on mIRC?


----------



## T-hug (Apr 16, 2003)

This e -Reader file has been released and contains all 6 games.

Nights and PuyoPop are the best IMO, the others are old NES games.


----------



## CrazySP (Apr 16, 2003)

Awesome! Can't wait to try them.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 16, 2003)

great news thug, so are they going to rom-ulate (is that a word?) those other e-reader only games too, like animal crossing???????


----------



## dice (Apr 16, 2003)

Yeah it's on irc.

I'll send it to the first 3 people who ask. I have to logg off soon.


----------



## neocat (Apr 16, 2003)

It's a small 300k zip file... everyone should have it by now


----------



## mole_incarnate (Apr 16, 2003)

Well I didnt think you would be able to dump the e-reader, or is this just stuff of the e-reader but not any of the cards?


----------



## T-hug (Apr 16, 2003)

I quite like the Nights game ehhe, flying through rings is fun


----------



## Blue_GoD (Apr 16, 2003)

nights rulez  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



puyopop too


----------



## Fusion (Apr 16, 2003)

no mole, this is (i think) real cards rom-ulated ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) from the e-reader 

PS-any 1 correct me if im wrong, but i think i am right though


----------



## mole_incarnate (Apr 16, 2003)

Okay ill just take your word for it, I guess because they get saved into the cart, they can be dumped just like any other rom.

Wow there are like 13 people just reading this... POST PEOPLE!, be users not abusers.


----------



## ramzabeoulve (Apr 16, 2003)

I can't find this file on mIRC


----------



## T-hug (Apr 16, 2003)

QUOTE(ramzabeoulve @ Apr 16 2003 said:


> I can't find this file on mIRCÂ


You have been to #gbatemp ?


----------



## mole_incarnate (Apr 16, 2003)

-- Offtopic

Thug you do know that your sig has the wrong sizing right? You cant even read the text on it properly, isnt it meant to be 80x75?.

-- End Offtopic


----------



## ramzabeoulve (Apr 16, 2003)

Thug4LifeYo said:
			
		

> You have been to #gbatemp ?



Yeah, and I saw nothing!


----------



## CLu` (Apr 16, 2003)

It's Ok. I agree with Thug Nights & Puyo POP are the best.


----------



## [-BiG_W-] (Apr 16, 2003)

Cant wait to check this out - looks interesting!


----------



## T-hug (Apr 16, 2003)

QUOTE(mole_incarnate @ Apr 16 2003 said:


> -- Offtopic
> 
> Thug you do know that your sig has the wrong sizing right? You cant even read the text on it properly, isnt it meant to be 80x75?.
> 
> -- End Offtopic


No, its how it should be, I can read it fine...
Your the only one to say you can't see it properly....


----------



## root02 (Apr 16, 2003)

so basically, y'all just scan the cards, and then dump?


[[email protected]]# logoff


----------



## mole_incarnate (Apr 16, 2003)

QUOTE(Thug4LifeYo @ Apr 16 2003 said:


> QUOTE(mole_incarnate @ Apr 16 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > -- Offtopic
> ...


Oops crud did I day sig? I mean avatar, its a bit squished...


----------



## CLu` (Apr 16, 2003)

Yeah that Avatar is kinda squished...


----------



## mole_incarnate (Apr 16, 2003)

QUOTE(CLu` @ Apr 16 2003 said:


> I can see it.


Thats not the issue, whis avatar seems a bit squicshed and I cannot read the text on it properly, thats the issue.


----------



## CLu` (Apr 16, 2003)

I edited my first post. Heh Heh


----------



## ramzabeoulve (Apr 16, 2003)

On mIRC, when I want to connect to #gbatemp, there's nobody and nothing!
Did I make a spelling error?


----------



## mole_incarnate (Apr 16, 2003)

make sure your on a eftel channel.


----------



## dice (Apr 16, 2003)

ramzabeoulve go on irc and I'll send it to you. Look for dice[xs] and send me a message.


----------



## T-hug (Apr 16, 2003)

QUOTE(ramzabeoulve @ Apr 16 2003 said:


> On mIRC, when I want to connect to #gbatemp, there's nobody and nothing!
> Did I make a spelling error?


Make sure you connect to EFnet. There are a lot of nets, and if you are on the wrong one, you will not find #gbatemp!


----------



## ramzabeoulve (Apr 16, 2003)

I was not on EFNet channel


----------



## ramzabeoulve (Apr 16, 2003)

Thx a lot to all of you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sorry for the stupid mistake


----------



## spjb (Apr 16, 2003)

2 new releases and I'm @ work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 damn. 

this stuff sounds keen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. How would u run these roms? do u flash the Ereader with these and then select it? or is it saved as a .gba and u just flash it like that?


----------



## Inu268 (Apr 16, 2003)

yeah....lets dump more minigames like this,night rulez!


----------



## Tripmann (Apr 16, 2003)

DOH!!! I don't have access to mirc or efnet at all, any web links for this e-book file??

Thanks

Tripmann


----------



## Fusion (Apr 16, 2003)

QUOTE(Tripmann @ Apr 16 2003 said:


> DOH!!! I don't have access to mirc or efnet at all, any web links for this e-book file??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tripmann














 no rom requests, please read the rules


----------



## Tripmann (Apr 16, 2003)

Major apologies, I'm a newbie, won't happen again guys!!


----------



## relax (Apr 16, 2003)

I knew these dumps would appear. They have been in the Skybaby dat for weeks.


----------



## gdeliana (Apr 16, 2003)

My IRC doesn't work


----------



## Darkforce (Apr 16, 2003)

Note: Be careful when writing these games to a flash cart. Using Pogoshell 1.2 the games work fine with the .mb extension and don't need to be changed like the readme says. 

Also I found when I did play the games afterwards the save banks had been wiped. Actually they hadn't been wiped but they just appeared like that when the games were on. I flash again with a normal game and they were fine. I'd recommend you back up your saves just in case they did delete but that's upto you.


----------



## aaaaaa (Apr 16, 2003)

heh, I played the NiGHTS one a few weeks ago, got it transferred off from PSO on the Gamecube


----------



## Shoryu (Apr 16, 2003)

Darkforce 
i'm trying to convert these .mb into .gba with the tool mb2gba
maybe the save problem won't appear after that...

but i don't really understand how to use mb2gba


----------



## Burning Knuckles (Apr 16, 2003)

Wow this takes me back to the .... short days of Saturn. Cool nonetheless!


----------



## charging_chuck (Apr 16, 2003)

Wow! Great game that NiGHTS! They *MUST* dump Puzzle De Pon (Tetris Attack) from Nintendo Puzzle Collection too, and the other Sega games: Chu Chu Rocket and Columns. Now, I can have some minigames in my limited Turbo Cart with a little PogoShell ROM


----------



## neocat (Apr 16, 2003)

you need to compile the roms using GBAtool into a single .gba file before flashing them 
The .mb only open in an emulator


----------



## Shoryu (Apr 16, 2003)

*edit

now i have Gbatool but how does it work please?
thanks


----------



## Evilpup-it (Apr 16, 2003)

You have to first make a batch file write in it this line (copy /b mb2gba.gba+*multibootromname*.mb *Outputfile*.gba) explain : mb2gba.gba will be combained with the .mb rom, and the batch file has to be with the mb2gba.gba and .mb roms in the same directory *not the flash card*. you can make the batch file with notepad just write the line and save as .bat file, hope that helps. Oh and just change the (multibootromname)


----------



## GeneralLeoFF (Apr 16, 2003)

there was another bunch of these e-reader MB ROMs dumped around a week or so ago unless these are the same games. And I think theres something wrong with the 4 nes games in the set. 34KB and 35KB file sizes seem screwey for something like this. I bet there saposed to be 32KB


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 16, 2003)

NiGHTS is on the E-Reader  I thought it was from PSO...


----------



## gunner6666 (Apr 16, 2003)

me too also puyo pop is on pso


----------



## exile (Apr 16, 2003)

What other ones have been released?  Any of the animal crossing or pokemon ones?


----------



## Mr. Floppy (Apr 16, 2003)

Doesn't look all that exciting. How long is the games any way. If its too "mini", don't think its worth the trouble of flashing.


----------



## T-hug (Apr 16, 2003)

QUOTE(Mr. Floppy @ Apr 16 2003 said:


> Doesn't look all that exciting. How long is the games any way. If its too "mini", don't think its worth the trouble of flashing.


Well there the same size as Game Gear ROMS (256k) so I think they should be decent...


----------



## face_kicker (Apr 16, 2003)

Yep....This really brings back memories 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Nights, Puyo Pop and Donkey Kong are the best of this pack. It's worth the download just for the gameplay and the memories.

-Enjoy


----------



## Darkforce (Apr 16, 2003)

Update: I mentioned earlier of possible problems when using these on flash carts....that the save looked like it had been wiped well, after testing it a few more times I found out that this problem does not occur and was likely to be from when I changed the skin inside PS.

p.s People you don't need to convert the .mb files they work fine in pogoshell as they are.

Puyo Pop is the best by far, then Nights. The best NES game would be between Donkey Kong and Ballon Fight. The games may be tiny in file size but they are are great to play.


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 16, 2003)

Does anyone plan on releasing the other e-reader games???


----------



## neocat (Apr 16, 2003)

who knows?
probably this is the start of the "E-reader scene"


----------



## exile (Apr 16, 2003)

I just want to know if these are for sure from the ereader cards or not.  I assume they are because two of these can be found in PSO.  It seems like they just dumped the contents of the GBA's ram where the game is stored to be able to play without a cart.  The other games might have then been taken from Animal Crossing or something and might not have actually come from the ereader cards themselves.  Not sure if we will ever know, but it would be cool to see more.


----------



## Skeeve22 (Apr 16, 2003)

It seems that someone has discovered how to dunmp the GBAs multiboot ram... interesting


----------



## Flea (Apr 16, 2003)

i´ve got some questions....

Pso....I think phantasy star online is meant by chance? can you unlock stuff like nights with it on your gamecube?
next question is: what about nights? do you just play nights or are you falling down, turning into your human form again, when the time runs out?
i loved the game...especially for its cg movies....they looked sweet!


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 16, 2003)

They might just be NES rips made to gba form beacuse when you play, the graphics look like they were squished because the pixels kind of jump like it doesn't quite know where to be put. Then again, maybe the real e-reader does that. I've never used one.

Flea: You start out flying, when time runs out, that's it. Still flying. No cg movies, just flying.


----------



## Flea (Apr 16, 2003)

well, then  i won´t give it a try... I got to get my sega saturn back... was a big fault to sell it, but.... I was young,  I needed the cash!


----------



## Ranma (Apr 17, 2003)

I can't use mIRC, so could someone please e-mail this to me? My e-mail is [email protected]

Sorry if this isn't allowed, but I really want this, and I couldn't find it anywhere.


----------



## kutabare (Apr 17, 2003)

QUOTE(Ranma @ Apr 17 2003 said:


> Sorry if this isn't allowed, but I really want this, and I couldn't find it anywhere.


Your damn right it isn't allowed. If anyone has a link then PM me intead.


----------



## KrAjO720 (Apr 17, 2003)

i think im not gonna download this games


----------



## exhale (Apr 17, 2003)

the nes games runs pretty bad at my VBA, anybody else who got this problem?


----------



## Unknown man (Apr 17, 2003)

What the hell is e-reader????


----------



## NeoBahamut (Apr 17, 2003)

QUOTE(Unknown man @ Apr 17 2003 said:


> What the hell is e-reader????


E-reader should be the thing that allows you to play games from swiping a game card on the reader.  Now, there are several of NES games on these cards


----------



## GeneralLeoFF (Apr 17, 2003)

more then likley this wos done using the GBA MB cable. This cable for those that never herd of it hooks from a PC printer port and to the GBA link port. It allows you tosend small (265KB or less) programs to the GBA's link RAM. With some software modifications i'm sure it's plenty possable to read the data in link ram and save it as a file on a PC (in this case it seems logical to explane the .mb file extention for these)

As for the games that come with PSO it is very likley that they modefied the MB cable and tied it into the GBA - GC link cable so it could back up data from those games as well.

This is my theroy and i'm sure the real way todo it will be common knowledge in the next few days.

I would like to know more about this myselkf. the MB cable would be handy if it could access other bits of the GBAs RAM. be suefull for dumping the bios ROM and being sure it;s a good dump.


----------



## Skeeve22 (Apr 17, 2003)

nah.. they prolly just put it onto thier GBA and and then hooked it to the PC


----------



## No Name Trowa Barton (Apr 17, 2003)

damn none of my sites are hosting this. to bad i cant mirc :grumble grumbl: i bet they are realy fun to...


----------



## Strider (Apr 17, 2003)

@Flea

NEVER sell your Saturn.

The Saturn is MY PRECIOUS! (Thunder Force 3/4, 5, Sexy Parodius, Dungeons & Dragons Collection, Guardian Heroes...)


----------



## romhacker (Apr 17, 2003)

No sites of FTPs are hosting this.  Someone please PM me.


----------



## BlazeHedgehog (Apr 17, 2003)

You guys are actually amazed over NiGHTS? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This Score Attack is really kind of dull compared to the real NiGHTS... has more complex level designs, more to do... plus the control on the GBA is stiff. It's not bad, something to kill time with.

Wasn't there also a Link Attack?


----------



## GeneralLeoFF (Apr 17, 2003)

for sale, one (1) SEGA Saturn. name yer price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also one (1) SEGA Sports Dreamcast.


----------



## TackleTenn0rzTen (Apr 17, 2003)

QUOTE(mole_incarnate @ Apr 16 2003 said:


> Okay ill just take your word for it, I guess because they get saved into the cart, they can be dumped just like any other rom.
> 
> Wow there are like 13 people just reading this... POST PEOPLE!, be users not abusers.


what am I supposed to say


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 17, 2003)

I got the file from mIRC, and as some have said the Old Nintendo ones are Kind of Shakey but the NiGHTS one and Puyo Pop one are as Clear as Air, by the way will someone be Emulating more E-Reader Cards?


----------



## H2K03 (Apr 18, 2003)

These roms are absolutely not from the e-reader!! At this time, there is no way to dump the e-reader cards themselves. These roms are from PSO the GamCube game.


----------



## spjb (Apr 18, 2003)

QUOTE(H2K03 @ Apr 17 2003 said:


> These roms are absolutely not from the e-reader!! At this time, there is no way to dump the e-reader cards themselves. These roms are from PSO the GamCube game.


how the F^&% would u know? they use an HU card wirter/reader and dumped thee imagee through an eeprom save.


----------



## exile (Apr 18, 2003)

well its clear that two of them are indeed from PSO but that doesn't explain the rest of them.  The only way we will know for sure is if someone explains it or if more are dumped.  But it seems reasonable to assume that once the game is scanned into the ram of the gba that they could dump the data out.


----------



## NeoBahamut (Apr 18, 2003)

Well, at least we get to play these great games... 
So be happy and don't complain


----------



## No Name Trowa Barton (Apr 18, 2003)

i remember downloading the ereader when it first cam out. i flashed it and it said hardware not found 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 soo funny.


----------



## mole_incarnate (Apr 18, 2003)

Of course it wont work on a flash card, you flashed the e-Reader itself, not data from the cards. The e-Reader uses a special cart to work, and its not just the card swipe bit. Meh.


----------



## KrAjO720 (Apr 18, 2003)

wait, how does this work?? is it just a rom with classi games or what??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





YAY, 80th post


----------



## T-hug (Apr 18, 2003)

Mine are converted to .gba files and work on my flashcart.

I think they all work with pogoshell without converting them...


----------



## KrAjO720 (Apr 18, 2003)

i'll try it now, is it on mirc??


----------



## Shoryu (Apr 18, 2003)

I have all of them still in .mb format on my cart with ps 1.2
they work well ... but they can't save...(for example your nights records won't be saved)
and don't worry these .mb games don't affect your saves in the /sram directory
so you can flash it ^^


----------



## H2K03 (Apr 19, 2003)

QUOTE(spjb @ Apr 18 2003 said:


> QUOTE(H2K03 @ Apr 17 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > These roms are absolutely not from the e-reader!! At this time, there is no way to dump the e-reader cards themselves. These roms are from PSO the GamCube game.
> ...


What the hell are you talking about? You don't even make sense. The games are dumped straight from the 256K RAM of the GBA resulting from the link of a GameCube to a Gameboy Advance. The e-reader doesn't keep the cards in the GBA's ram but in its own ram. So that's how the F#$% I know.


----------



## exile (Apr 19, 2003)

I beg to differ.  The ereader doesn't have its own ram.  The ereader simply acts as a scanning station and the information is then put together into the gbas ram.  I saw tech specs on it when I was at e3 and I am pretty sure that was the case.


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 19, 2003)

So, what is the gba ram used for, kinda stupid not to use it and pay more money to put one in the e-reader...


----------



## exile (Apr 19, 2003)

I guess I'll have to take mine apart.  Hey it will be a fun little project and you never know I might learn something


----------



## Hyperblade (Apr 19, 2003)

ooo, i love that Knights game. its so cool, the way you fly is so elegant lol


----------



## T-hug (Apr 19, 2003)

XXXX - Multibootroms ALL-IN-1 WORKING(U)(DisizDream)

On #gbatemp right now.

Saves all you lazy bums having to do it.


----------



## BlazeHedgehog (Apr 19, 2003)

Knights? What is this... 'Knights'? =/


----------



## mario5555 (Apr 19, 2003)

Knights=Nights Silly.


----------

